

Stay away from the Poor - frade33
http://nerdspace.co/post/77170762648/stay-away-from-the-poor

======
iamwithnail
What an absolute crock. Congratulations on some fairly startling ignorance
from your privileged world position.

------
w_t_payne
What an evil sentiment.

~~~
krapp
Yet not at all uncommon.

